
What is the flap about chlorinated chicken? (2018) - Tomte
https://www.economist.com/the-economist-explains/2018/11/13/what-is-the-flap-about-chlorinated-chicken
======
al2o3cr
Shorter Economist: "Are you _sure_ you're eating the economically-efficient
amount of industrial waste?"

